# Performance Vauxhall show



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

Did anyone else go on the weekend?

I was there with the V8 guys and i did spot a few familiar cars, one was a vxr astra with carbon vents and the other was a 888 Astra coupe.


----------

